# prince hall affiliated in waco or surrounding areas



## military-minded (Nov 29, 2011)

im new to the board, recently got out of the military after serving 5 1/2 yrs and was very interested in seeing the light. originally from mississippi and after always seeing what some of guys do there around the community is a blessing. now ive moved to waco and i dont know anyone here i would still love to go to a hall and be welcomed. today i rode to gatesville to lodge 197 to get some insight but no one was there. if anyone could help me out or point me in the right direction i would appreciate it. thanks in advance


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 29, 2011)

The PH lodge in Waco is UNION SEAL #64.   Contact District Deputy Grand Master  Rufus Phelps III ((254) XXXX ) to get more information.  Good Luck and keep in touch.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Nov 30, 2011)

First, welcome to the boards! Secondly, I hope you do find a place. There are many, many people that will give you a hand finding a Masonic home.


----------



## military-minded (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help and the guidance. I'm about to call him right now.


----------



## military-minded (Nov 30, 2011)

I just tried to contact him and that line was no longer in service. I appreciate all the help you guys are giving. I been thinking about this for a while now. Now it's time to make something happen. Hopefully I will see the light soon


----------



## Bro. David F. Hill (Nov 30, 2011)

When all else fails, call the Grand Lodge.  They wil have updated info (you would have thought the website would also):

Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas
P.O. Box 1478 Fort Worth, Texas 76101
Office:  *(**817) 534-4612*
Fax:  (817)534-9289
pha@flash.net​


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forms. Sorry for slow response getting ready for Grand Sessions here.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  I'm in Waco myself, but I'm not PHA.


----------



## military-minded (Mar 21, 2012)

just to give an update. i made it through the process. its been a long time coming but i made it


----------



## owls84 (Mar 22, 2012)

military-minded said:


> i made it through the process. its been a long time coming but i made it



This is what this board is about. This was not done by moderators or admins, it was the members that made this happen. Great Job guys.


----------

